# First time owner reading body language for taming



## Fernando’s Mummy (May 14, 2021)

Hi all. I bought a budgie 4 days ago He is around 3 months old. All is going well and I’m smitten already. I have read up on all his care needs etc and he seems to be such a happy little one. I work from home so he sits next to me in his cage and we seem to have bonded quite well. I have yesterday and today started placing my hand in his cage with millet and just kept it there very still for ten mins or so every couple of hours and already he jumps on it and will even come and sit next to my hand and fall asleep. He seems content with me being there and will feed groom himself hang upside down even squeeze up to my hand and climb over it. My concern is every now and then he will then start pacing up and down the cage not so much looking scared but not calm either. Five minutes later he is jumping all over me again I have read up all I can on their body language etc As I don’t want to push him to soon or upset him or make him scared. Just seems so strange how he will literally have his whole cage but choose to come next to my hand almost cuddling it to fall asleep then pacing. Thanks all in advance for any advice


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

It sounds as though Fernando is training you quite well already! 
If you respond to him when he paces, then he is going to keep doing it to get what he wants from you.

Take a look at the stickies at the top of the Taming and Bonding Section of the forum. I'd start with the one linked below:

Positive Reinforcement in Training.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*

*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

*


----------



## Fernando’s Mummy (May 14, 2021)

Thanks for the reply and yes I have read some and will read some more today. I have done as one person advised in another of the posts, when he paces I just sit with my hand in the cage and ignore his behaviour. Once he settled I remove my hand was just worried I was frightening him to much and didn’t want to stress him. This is a great forum and I’ve gained some good advice and knowledge already so will be sticking around and reading/learning some more. It’s great to read people’s experiences with their little fur babies


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Glad you are enjoying the forum, would love to see some pictures of your little guy when you can get them.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

You've been given great advice and resources above by FaeryBee. Congratulations on Fernando, I hope we can meet him soon 

Meanwhile, you've come to the best possible place to learn even more about the best practices for budgie care! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, including the resources above, please be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help. 

Please keep us updated on how things are going! 

Hope to see you around! 👋


----------



## Fernando’s Mummy (May 14, 2021)

Thankyou all for making me welcome. Here is a photo of Him/Her and if I can I will try upload a video of Him (







not sure on sex so I say him lol )


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You have an adorable little boy, he appears to be more than 3 months old.


----------



## Fernando’s Mummy (May 14, 2021)

Aww I am not fussed on his age as long as I can look after him and keep him happy. Shame on the shop I bought him from though they told me he was only 9 weeks old. They sell parrots cockatoos and very expensive birds so I really thought they would of had some knowledge and trustworthy information.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Shame on them for sure, he is much older than 9 weeks. In your other thread in the picture of him with the flowers I can clearly see the iris in his eye, that does not happen until the budgie is around 9 months or so old. He's very pretty, one of my favorite color combos.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's adorable  What's his name?


----------



## Fernando’s Mummy (May 14, 2021)

Aww thankyou his name is Fernando ( I’m a formula one fan lol) he is so adorable


----------

